# Lightest FR bike capable of resort DH that won't break me on the uphills...



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

I know, not another 'what bike to buy' thread... but you guys are the experts! 

I'm looking for input on the best free-ride rig that can handle DH style descents but can also be pedaled uphill. I already have a V10 as a resort bike, but it doesn't pedal well (or I mean at all).

Want something in the low 30s that can do 30+ mile shuttle rides like Porcupine Rim as comfortably as a steep backyard DH course (I have a few 5-7 foot drops in my yard, but then have to push bike uphill) or trails like Rainmaker at WinterPark or A-Line at Whistler. 

The only bike on my list thus far is the SX Trail which I can get to weigh in at around 32ish. 

Thoughts and input appreciated.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Nomad c


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

buddy has a chumba evo that he does everything on and really likes it. unfortunately the customer service has been less than stellar lately.


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've got a Giant Reign, swaped out the 32 for a 36. It loves Porc rim...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Good bikes listed so far the sx will have a smidge more rearward for 09 forward but on the cheap 08s rock.

Good lineup so far
Sx trail
reign
Nomad

Loved the evo I had ugliest bike on the planet but it absolutely ripped.

On a (08) sx trail now 34lbs with avalanche and Fox 36 180, love it.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

My suggestion would be a Canfield One. I'm a bit bias, but it doesn't fall far from the hype. I have it set with a 170mm lyrik and took it to moab and did the infamouse Porcupine Rim epic then in about three months later had it rocking for 3 days straight in whislter. I did swap out for a boxxer up front just for those more gnarly trails on the upper mountain. But could have definitly done really well with the 170lyrik up front on the lower mountain. I thought of rocking a 180mm fork on my initial build but wanted a really AM bike. I have Dh the bike here in AZ on our really rocky and steep trails and has really shine even with the 170mm fork. This bike lives up to the name "The One" cause it can do it all. Maybe the exception of an XC race. But with light enough parts I bet it can! My bike sits around the 33-35lbs mark with a semi burly build.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

Nomad or Nomad C depending on your budget.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Canyon torque.


----------



## fordolet (Jul 8, 2011)

My Giant Rein 2 has done well on the DH, and pedals like a dream.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

another +1 for the spec sxt and giant reign. my bud has both bikes, and they are great with the reign being easier to climb of the 2.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I put my vote in for a Nomad. When I had it set up with a 160mm Float 36 and DHX 5 Air in the back, it climbed almost as well as my trail bike, and I had 2.5" Minions on it then too. I now have a DHX 5 coil in the rear and 180mm Totem up front. I can still get it done on the up hills, but it is a bit more work. It isn't a dedicated DH rig in either set up, but it does well either way.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Get a Blur LTc. Put an Angleset and a Revelation on it. Build it tough. Throw down.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a Reign 1 that's been beefed up a fair bit and I love it for most trails. But if you're doing repeated 7' drops, it might not be the best way to go. I repeat that I LOVE it for 95% of the riding I do which is pounding through steep rock gardens. But it does have its limits and I can push the bike to that edge without working too hard sometimes.

If you're going to be doing larger drops regularly, you're going to have to start thinking about frame fatigue. Bikes like the Reign and Blur just aren't designed to take repeated drops of that kind of height. You might be able to do them every once in a while and be just fine. But it's hard to tell when a bike's frame is just going to give up and dump you on your face. 

I'd look at either the Nomad (carbon or aluminum) or the Giant Reign X. They both pedal reasonably well, and you can put up to a 180mm fork on and beat the crap out of it all day long. They can also be built up into the lower 30s in terms of weight, depending on how much money you have to spend. The Nomad will probably cost you quite a bit more, but you get the SC-owners' prestige that comes along with it. The Reign X is cheaper, decidedly more burly than the regular Reign, and you'll still be able to spin it up some surprisingly steep hills, albeit slowly. After all, it's a light freeride bike, not a burly XC rig. 

Oh, and I don't recommend the SX Trail if you want a bike that can pedal at all. The SXT's suspension goes down the hill very smoothly, but trying to pedal it up a long hill can feel almost as bad as your V-10. Not fun. They're often overpriced. too. A Nomad or Reign X will easily keep up down the hill, and completely destroy it pedaling back to the top. Floating pivot linkages vs single pivot.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what about an enduro evo? never tried one but from what people say it may be the ticket for you.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty much any 6" travel bike on the market

Here is a list for you

knolly delirium
knolly chilcotin
specialized SX trail
Specialized enduro
Banshee Rune
Santa cruz nomad (aluminum or carbon)
ibis mojo
pivot firebird
canfield one
Transition blindside
Transition Bottlerocket
Transition covert
gt force
etc...........


----------



## ndinh (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an Ells Rogue as my long travel/freeride bike. It gets 8 inches rear, super plush and pedals better than my AM bike. With my Dorado up front the bike weighs in around 33-34 lbs. Put an air Fox on and you'll shave off another pound.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't forget the Cove G-spot...aka mini shocker!!! very comparable to the one, but a bit more burly...super slack, 1.5 headtube, easton tubing...canadian built!!!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Morewood Zama.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm going to throw the Intense Uzzi into the ring. 

Have mine built up right now at about 35lbs with air suspension. Could easily drop 2-3 lbs with some lighter wheels, running 823 32h rear and a 721 36h front, and tires. Pedals well up hill, descends well. Solidly built frame. Full 1.5 headset for Angle set options and an uninterrupted seat tube.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Enduro evo.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm going to throw the Intense Uzzi into the ring.
> 
> Have mine built up right now at about 35lbs with air suspension. Could easily drop 2-3 lbs with some lighter wheels, running 823 32h rear and a 721 36h front, and tires. Pedals well up hill, descends well. Solidly built frame. Full 1.5 headset for Angle set options and an uninterrupted seat tube.


I'll second the motion on the Uzzi. Mine weighs about 36 pounds with an air shock, coil fork and DH tires. It will be lighter after the summer DH season when I put lighter tires and hopefully a new set of wheels on it. But as it is I run a 1x9 setup on it and the thing works wonders. Pedals well up and handles everything down very well too. I had it out for its first day of DH at Mt Washington this weekend. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doodooboi said:


> My suggestion would be a Canfield One. I'm a bit bias, but it doesn't fall far from the hype. I have it set with a 170mm lyrik and took it to moab and did the infamouse Porcupine Rim epic then in about three months later had it rocking for 3 days straight in whislter. I did swap out for a boxxer up front just for those more gnarly trails on the upper mountain. But could have definitly done really well with the 170lyrik up front on the lower mountain. I thought of rocking a 180mm fork on my initial build but wanted a really AM bike. I have Dh the bike here in AZ on our really rocky and steep trails and has really shine even with the 170mm fork. This bike lives up to the name "The One" cause it can do it all. Maybe the exception of an XC race. But with light enough parts I bet it can! My bike sits around the 33-35lbs mark with a semi burly build.


a great bike....but that is more of a long travel XC that people use for DH....personally I love it but the Canfield boys will tell you it is not meant for DH riding/jumping


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Second the Knolly Delirium


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks -- knew you'd have some good suggestions! 

Now I have to get to demo-ing. I'm going to definitely check out the Canfeld One (I've seen them at resorts but didn't realize what a fine rig they were! especially liked their vid where they were riding Gooseberry by morning, Rampage in the afternoon), ReignX, and SX are also on the list.

The Nomad and 6s won't be as forgiving on the drops and jumps as I'm looking for.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The first generation Intense Slopestyle is a good choice, used mine for all mtn riding for about a yr and a 1/2 before making it a dedicated park bike. In all mtn mode it was 32lbs now it is around 36lbs with more dh oriented components (tires, wheels, cranks, etc).


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

Pivot Firebird for the win, shred most any trail, and pedal like a xc bike.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Enduro Evo, SXT, Trek Slash/Scratch, Reign X, Mojo HD, Delerium


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

mind if I go a bit French and suggest a Commencal Supreme 6? no idea about build weights or pedalability but it could be something to research. also, Orange just brought the old Patriot back out, that and some of Morewood's offerings are definitely worth considering, although they might end up a bit heavy. Given the success that Gwin has had this year on a Trek, the Scratch Air might be worth a look as well, or the Megaavalanche-type build they are replacing it with for next model year (same frame, different build, to my knowledge)

and, total wildcard, Canfield Jedi F1 with either a 180mm Fox 36 or a RS Totem Air, and use your choice of air shock at the back. I've seen a few sub-36 pound Jedis and one of the guys in the Canfield forum uses his as an XC bike on occasion and keeps up with the local 3" travel, skinny tire set on the ups, and his has a dual crown fork if I remember correctly.


----------



## DirtChump (Feb 25, 2011)

*Enduro*

The Specialized Enduro is a DO-IT-ALL mtn bike. Plus it's only 29 to 32 lbs based on tire selection.:thumbsup: 170 mm lyrik fork with the DH kit and very plush.

I ride this bike in the rough rocky trails of South Mountain in Arizona and it will blow your mind.

I also ride a Sette Vexx and really love this bike, but it's a TANK at 43 lbs. But i can climb with it but it robs you of energy.

The Enduro is the way to go once you have the right bar and stem combo and a Rock Shox Reverb post.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I did the research on this very subject last winter. With my hours of research i came up with the Knolly Delirium for DH/FR ability along with AM capability. I did not buy one (sadly) since it was out of my budget but i think that my fit the bill pretty darn well.


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

Mojo HD?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a great bike....but that is more of a long travel XC that people use for DH....personally I love it but the Canfield boys will tell you it is not meant for DH riding/jumping


The older Ones where long travel xc but the 2010 One is bordering on FR/DH. It shines with a full DH fork and is a very capable DH race rig however it was designed with pedaling being it's best trait. It is one of the beefier frames in the AM world, erroring on the side of DH/jumping worthy.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a great bike....but that is more of a long travel XC that people use for DH....personally I love it but the Canfield boys will tell you it is not meant for DH riding/jumping


No longer of the days of a "long travel XC that people use for DH" 
Now it's a AM/FR/DH rig that can do those "Long XC" rides!!!!
The new and improved "The One" has now really lived up to it's name. 
The Canfield brothers hit this out out of the ball park. The bouns is they have left lots of room to configure the bike how ever you want it to be.

Put a Angleset in there (thanks to the 1.5 headtube) to tuck in the HA, rock some lighter wheels and tire, mount a front Der. and she'll climb anything your legs can handle or go as far as your body will let ya. 
Now make a few adjustments and put on some burlier wheels and re-slacken the HA (if possible swap from a single crown to a dual crown fork) and you got your self a well capable DH rig with help of a 135mmx12mm to keep things super stiff in the rear.

The rear end has significantly stiffened from the first generation One. Links are also burlier and milled in a way to keep stiffness a priority but still light enough to keep it from truning into a tank.


----------



## helimech (Mar 21, 2006)

Turner Highline.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

The frustrating part of my research project now is how few manufacturers list their frame weights! And how hard it is to find demos of some of these great recommendations.

And in the spirit of being positive, there must be some SICK riders on this board because if you're hitting 5-7 foot drops on Nomads and Mojo HDs you have way more skills than I do. I pucker up when I hit these on my V10 and couldn't imagine doing them on my Mojo.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

helimech said:


> Turner Highline.


I put a medium highline frame on a scale once, with fox dhx5 coil == just over 11 pounds. Sweet frame but not the best place to start if your goal is a light bike.


----------



## iliketoride (Dec 18, 2007)

intense ss1 with dual ring if ur really going to climb


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

doodooboi said:


> No longer of the days of a "long travel XC that people use for DH"
> Now it's a AM/FR/DH rig that can do those "Long XC" rides!!!!
> The new and improved "The One" has now really lived up to it's name.
> The Canfield brothers hit this out out of the ball park. The bouns is they have left lots of room to configure the bike how ever you want it to be.


This...

Wife is on the old model, and mine is the new. Mine is definitely long, low, and slack.

Mine weighs in under 37lbs with 180mm Van, coil shock, DH tires and wheels. Getting it into the low 30's would be pretty easy just switching to air suspension and lighter treads. I haven't done any technical climbing yet, but on fire roads I've had no problem with a 1x10 setup.

I really need to post up pics and specs, cause it's farking rad.

DRS


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I bought a Scratch 8 this year for the mountain and i have been really impressed how well it climbs. But there are so many good choices. Good luck


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Cannondale Claymore. Rear travel 110/180mm. 
Mine is 33 lbs. with seat dropper and DH tires.


----------



## dirtmafia (Dec 24, 2008)

Nomad C

My lg frame with talas 180mm is 28lbs sin pedals.....


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

Is there a reason no one has thrown in the Yeti ASR 7? Had a chance to ride that and a Transition Covert recently and would pup either of them in the category you are looking to fill. My nod would go to the ASR 7 of those two though, simply because it felt a bit more DH/FR'ish on the down.

I also love the Bottle Rocket. Super good bike for everything but the gnarliest DH courses and the longest of XC rides.


----------



## jstuhlman (Nov 23, 2008)

Third on the uzzi. Can be built decently light, pedals respectably, fair amount of seat tube to work with, adjustable geo (via rear dropouts) is great. I ride mine for everything from local xc trails to steep mountain gnar. SX trail was the other bike I was considering. Glad I chose what I did.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Swissam said:


> Canyon torque.












This one weighs 37 pounds but can be built to less than 28 pounds. 180mm suspension and no pedal bob. Sweet bike that does it all and only 2000 euros.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Swissam said:


> This one weighs 37 pounds but can be built to less than 28 pounds. 180mm suspension and no pedal bob. Sweet bike that does it all and only 2000 euros.


Good bike definently freeride oriented more than dh
Buddy bobby used to ride for them (torque frx) we rode some nasty stuff and he could ride a shopping cart down a course and rip. Bike does handle some abuse watched b drop his roof top countless times on that bike blew up 40's and totems but frame survived.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Alex at the shop has a blindside. He had it built up with a 170mm lyric solo, vivid air, noir cranks, xo and crs and a reverb. Then some chromag and deity stuff. Obviously you can go a bit cheaper but he had his built at just under 33lbs. He rides shuttles on the ribbon, resorts and pedals all the hard climbs out here on it.

The cove g-spot is also awesome, one of our shop riders is at 34, climbs absolutely great. I've ridden a couple at winterpark and they do awesome.

The covert is very capable as well, only thing I would have changed on our demo I rode is a 170mm lyric and some wider bars. Plus you can buy a complete with a u-turn dh lyric, X.9 build and a reverb for just under 4k


----------



## Cheytac (Apr 6, 2010)

You need something like these ones, the secret is in the components, more than the bike itself, but pure and radical DH bikes.

Btw, Kind Shock or Crank Brothers seattube and dual chainring (22-36 or 22-38) are a must in order to climb properly, otherwise you are death after 15 minutes climbing with bike like this.

Santa Cruz VPFree 17.5 kilos
Santa Cruz Bullit 16.5 kilos

I could even sell one of them, belive me, that VPFree or Bullit are bikes for all except if you only practice donhill.

You can climb almost like the rest and downhill like the best


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I'm hoping I'm leading the way into the future with a Canfield ONE gen2 as the ultimate single bike solution. No doubt one can switch forks and shocks and easily do everything with one bike. 
BUT how about one bike and no component changes? Well despite the neigh sayers I'm going Boxxer WC , Elka Stage 5 as the "ones"  meaning I will ride everything from bmx pump tracks to double/triple diamond pure lift served downhill with that. XC? well like 80% of the time so its got to climb like a goat and to really make this a major task, I'm old and small. But I'm convinced a true no pedal bob bike is possible even at 200mm of travel. With the geometry tweaks of an Anleset headset and air fork adjustablity hopefully I can run sub 64deg head angles on the hill and 66-67 when I know the trails will be tight. If I can keep it to 34 pounds or less with Crossmax SX for the trail and some Canfield DH wheels/Minions at an extra half pound, it should not be any worse to climb with than what most folks herd around. I'm a bit spoiled riding light bikes(see my sig) but I truly can take 5 pounds out of my every ride backpack( I carry enough stuff to do surgery, feed an army and fix a fleet of bikes and of course hydrate me)and therefore ride at the same overall weight.
Anyway, this puppy gets built starting tomorrow night so I'll be testing my theories for real by the weekend. If you're interested I'll post the whole enchalada in the Canfield ONE thread starting Wednesday night.


----------



## dancorley (Feb 16, 2008)

*AM fun....*

My Commencal Meta 6 with -1 deg sleeve head tube, is at 32 lbs with a Lyric 170 DH up front and a Fox RP23 in the back. Lock the shock to climb, unlock and roll for the downhill flow. It is a Trestle dream machine. Haven't been to Whistler, but this bike has really been a blast every where I've ridden, up or down.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

biketuna said:


> Nomad c


i had a nomad c, with a 180mm fox... not really the best. you sat rather high on it and didn't track all that great. i could still go faster down on any trail at my park with full dh bike. i would look for a little more compact frame that still has a decent wb, slack ht and stick with a 160mm fork... but hey thats me


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Banshee rune
Banshee Wildcard
Specialized pitch
Specialized enduro
Specialized SXT
Santa Cruz Bullit
Titus El Guapo

You've got lots of choices. I'd personally look for something in the 6-7 in travel range.

I think the best thing to do is have two sets of wheels. One more AM/trail oriented and another for FR/DH when you are not having to pedal as much, or need the raw strength.

FWIW, I pedal a heavy build Wildcard all around, used to even commute some on it, the thing is amazing once you get the legs to push it. The only time that it killed me on a ride was when my rear derailleur was out of whack and I couldn't use my low gears to sit and spin some of the longer hills. Hasn't been a problem since I fixed that and put a granny gear in the front.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

crossup said:


> I'm hoping I'm leading the way into the future with a Canfield ONE gen2 as the ultimate single bike solution. No doubt one can switch forks and shocks and easily do everything with one bike.
> BUT how about one bike and no component changes? Well despite the neigh sayers I'm going Boxxer WC , Elka Stage 5 as the "ones"  meaning I will ride everything from bmx pump tracks to double/triple diamond pure lift served downhill with that...


In that case, I am in the future. 

One bike to do it all, Morewood Zama. Build this with a Float 180 and lightish components, you should be looking at sub-35lbs.

I run mine with a Boxxer and a dual ring, and still use it for everything from XC to FR and DH (local racing). 37.5lbs with dual ply Minions and tubes.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Another vote for the Enduro EVO.

Climbing ability of a regular Enduro, plus coil suspension for going down.
Slacker than a Nomad, short chainstays. Looks awesome.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (Jul 31, 2010)

I think here is the point to join the conversation. Here in Germany we have several different categories for our bikes. You have throughn in the names of some favorite bikes. But I would classify them quite different, or am I wrong?

First there are names like Nomad, Speci Enduro, Banshee Rune, Giant Reign, Claymore, Mojo etc. In Germany these would be called AM/Enduro Bikes, ready for climbing and descending in the same way.

Second there are the Wildcard, Bottlerocket, Cove G-Spot, Uzzi etc.
In Germany these are Enduro/FR Bikes made for aggressive Trails and Freeride.

Do you rate these bikes similar in in terms of use?


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

My One build mentioned above....34 lbs 10 oz....best trail bike I've ever ridden


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

rainmaker at WP is soo smooth and the 30+ jumps built so well you could ride anything there.....

i vote for trek scratch(coil) or slash(airl).


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone taken a Cannondale Prophet to a resort?


----------



## Yeti Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeti ASR 7
31.9lbs stock with Shimano DX pedals.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I LIKE MY BIKE ...

Pedals great for 8 3/4" of travel.
2006 design.
Flame Me !


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The CANFIELD one is pretty impressive.
Sold my sxt and built this up.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

No more Avalanche?
You were a die hard Avalanche guy.


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

and i thought you were digging your 2 sxt's as well Bull...

btw my buddy rides his 2010 SXT for everything, XC right thru DH. granted he's a beast, but the bike just plain works.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nope I have 2 avalanche shocks at avy right now with 2 complete different tunes being done for it.

Yeah love the sxt but after today's ride and terrain it corners like my Sunday and doesn't hang up on square edge hits like my sxt.
Love the sxt but between this and it I'm where I want to be.

Longer shock no smoking oil now with a 700# coil and non proprietary, slacker ha, lower bb, 8" travel with a couple of setting options and t.he wheelpath is -1 more than the sx and 2 less on positive side with no harsh curve it stays neutral. Its like a sx mated with a dh bike and this happened.

I was really biased when selling the sxt and went into this with a expectation and kind of a negative outlook. Kept kicking myself for selling it and was going to compare my do it all type bike to it.

First ride out it peddals alot better more travel and handles rocks really well, thankfully. Honestly kept telling myself I made a bad choice even with what I saw as things I'd change on the sxt there was way too many good things about it. This had the changes I wanted and tears it up.


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

Intense Slope Style is very nice, but new Tracer might be even better.


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> I'm going to throw the Intense Uzzi into the ring.
> 
> Have mine built up right now at about 35lbs with air suspension. Could easily drop 2-3 lbs with some lighter wheels, running 823 32h rear and a 721 36h front, and tires. Pedals well up hill, descends well. Solidly built frame. Full 1.5 headset for Angle set options and an uninterrupted seat tube.





myarmisonfire said:


> I'll second the motion on the Uzzi. Mine weighs about 36 pounds with an air shock, coil fork and DH tires. It will be lighter after the summer DH season when I put lighter tires and hopefully a new set of wheels on it. But as it is I run a 1x9 setup on it and the thing works wonders. Pedals well up and handles everything down very well too. I had it out for its first day of DH at Mt Washington this weekend. 2 thumbs up.





jstuhlman said:


> Third on the uzzi. Can be built decently light, pedals respectably, fair amount of seat tube to work with, adjustable geo (via rear dropouts) is great. I ride mine for everything from local xc trails to steep mountain gnar. SX trail was the other bike I was considering. Glad I chose what I did.


4th on the Uzzi. It does everything pretty damn well. Mine is 35lbs with coil shock, front derailleur, 66RC3ti, 34lbs in summer trim with a single ring and chainguide. I think it pedals really well, adjustable geo. can change up for park days.


----------



## arakkis (May 5, 2009)

Duncan1104 said:


> Anyone taken a Cannondale Prophet to a resort?


My buddy took his Prophet to Whistler and Silverstar this year. It was actually pretty good fun on the blue trails and the jump lines. Upper mountain was a bit iffy. Main problem was the brake bumps literally shook his bike apart ( broke his rear axel, loose shock bolts etc)

Also he had an RC4 and 170mm Lyriks on his bike.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd say, 
Rune
Uzzi
and the new CF One looks rad... ive never touched one but i'd like to.


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

arakkis said:


> My buddy took his Prophet to Whistler and Silverstar this year. It was actually pretty good fun on the blue trails and the jump lines. Upper mountain was a bit iffy. Main problem was the brake bumps literally shook his bike apart ( broke his rear axel, loose shock bolts etc)
> 
> Also he had an RC4 and 170mm Lyriks on his bike.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Cannondale Claymore. 

One of the lightest most capable do-it-all bikes I've ever thrown a leg over.

:thumbsup:

Currently saving up to buy one of my own.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Kona coilair 2011 for me...mostly cuz is the only xxl bike with that much travel. (7footer). The magic link definitely works well...


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Cannondale Claymore.
> 
> One of the lightest most capable do-it-all bikes I've ever thrown a leg over.
> 
> ...


I do love the look of that bike quite a bit. I would love to try one, it looks badass.
I wanted to buy one but it was fairly expensive from what I recall.

That being said, I have a 2010 SX Trail and it is a great down bike. I mean it just rails. The only weakness in my opinion is that it does not pedal very well and I could not recommend it as a do-it-all bike. I love it for why I have it which is fairly non technical lift access riding, it just eats it alive. And I personally think its a beautiful bike too.


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll throw my vote in for a Bottlerocket....most fun I've ever had on a bike. Totem Solo Air 180 mm out front....just swapped out the DHX 5 Air for a DHX 5 coil with Ti spring....added a small amount of weight but I've got it down to mid-30 range with single ply tires. Pedals really well, especially with the lighter tires....I keep my fork pressure and spring rate firm (400# and I weigh 155#) which helps climbing and (usually) prevents bottoming out on big hits. The coil spring is also amazingly adjustable depending on the trail. I run a 1x9 and if anything am in better shape than ever after a season pedaling the BR up and down....2-3000 foot climbs are pretty standard fare around here.

Throw the 2-ply tires on for downhill/resort and this rig is primed and set to absolutely rip!

Not to mention Tr's unrivaled customer service........


----------



## BadERD (Feb 2, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Get a Blur LTc. Put an Angleset and a Revelation on it. Build it tough. Throw down.


Debatable, but well said.


----------

